
Tim O'Reilly on paulg on inequality - rst
https://medium.com/the-wtf-economy/in-his-essay-on-income-inequality-paul-graham-credited-me-for-pre-publication-feedback-ff8a0b295a1b#.whbom87sz
======
TrevorJ
Tangentially related, I found this podcast episode on the subject of wealth
disparity to be hugely interesting:

[http://freakonomics.com/2013/09/26/would-a-big-bucket-of-
cas...](http://freakonomics.com/2013/09/26/would-a-big-bucket-of-cash-really-
change-your-life-a-new-freakonomics-radio-podcast/)

